# 06 Code Red SE-R (Dropped, Tinted)



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Decided I was sick of seeing the 6" gap in the front of the altima and bought some Eibachs for it. Took no time to lower it, prob. 1 hour or so. Looks much better IMO. 


































And my Camaro's new present...except for my dog, lol.









Just put the front's on for now, I am going to put the rear's on prob. in the next week or so. Wanted to see how it would look with just the fronts for now.


----------



## KnobGobblin (Jul 30, 2006)

Here's a pic of my 2000 Camaro SS also...








The hashes will be black soon though and moved back a lil, they are supposed to be.
Like this...










Thats my old 2002 Z28, it was totalled though in Jan. '05. I went from owning only Camaros (4), a 93 Z, 01 Z, 02, Z and my 00 SS I still have to owning the SE-R and soon to have another 3.5 Altima when I sell the Camaro.


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

nice set of bad ass cars man.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those se-r's are sexy. love that SS too.


----------



## Kako (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice cars! Looks like your trying to make the Camaro look like yer Z28


----------



## Vector22 (Aug 20, 2006)

Damn that altima ser looks so sweet, you got some nice cars!!


----------

